# Lakers have committed to drafting Texas-El Paso's Julyan Stone?



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The other rumored promise making the rounds is that the Los Angeles Lakers have committed to drafting Texas-El Paso's Julyan Stone with the 41st overall pick according to Draft Express. If that's true, new head coach Mike Brown won't have a say on it.
> 
> "(Brown) and I spoke about it and he said, 'Mitch, I don't know these players. If you want me to look at a tape or something, I will. But I don't know them. I'll be in the building if you want to run something past me,'" Lakers GM Mitch Kupchak told ESPN's Dave McMenamin on Wednesday. "Other than him being in the building, I don't expect him to have much to do with the draft."
> 
> http://www.ridiculousupside.com/201...ck-biyombo-reggie-jackson-julyan-stone-lakers


I went to High School with him and graduated the same year! Draft him 

None the less, he's a solid defender and pretty lengthy. Not too much on the offensive side, but he's gotten better at UTEP.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CAREER NOTES
Ranks second in UTEP history with 530 assists behind Tim Hardaway (563)...rates fifth on Conference USA's career assists chart...only the fourth player in UTEP history to dish out 100+ assists in three consecutive seasons...tied for first in UTEP history for career assist/turnover ratio (2.66) while fourth in career steals (157)...UTEP is 11-3 in his career when he scores in double figures...has had 19 games with no turnovers in his Miner career...enters the 2010-11 season with 493 career rebounds. 

He is 6-7. As mentioned, he doesn't appear to be a consistant offensive threat, and only shoots about 64% from the line (Junior year). 

http://utepathletics.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/stone_julyan00.html


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Reminds me of a bigger Rondo.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

How do you "commit" to drafting someone? Did all the other teams promise not to draft him?


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

DaRizzle said:


> *How do you "commit" to drafting someone?* Did all the other teams promise not to draft him?


This. I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

M.V.W. said:


> This. I didn't think it was possible.


The guy's projected undrafted, I've never heard of him, and he didn't have any hype at all until this past season, and that was at UTEP. Good chance he'll be there at #41.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> How do you "commit" to drafting someone? Did all the other teams promise not to draft him?


:lol:


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

It just means the Lakers will draft him if he's still available at 41, which most likely he will. Still just a rumor though so I'm not going to put much stock into it. I just hope they draft guys with the most potential and gamble a little. They're just second round picks so if they turn out bad, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Lakers have what five second round picks? They can afford to gamble a bit this year and get some youth off the bench. 

Here is a Hoopsworld article back from November. 



> *Julyan Stone Making a Name For Himself*
> 
> UTEP's Julyan Stone has the attributes that every NBA team looks for when evaluating a player. At six-foot-seven, 205 pounds, he has the athletic frame. He can score, rebound and play exceptional defense. He is intelligent and was an honor roll student at Dos Pueblos Senior High in California. He seems like a player that NBA scouts would drool over, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

its pretty foolish to commit to any player when your first pick is #41.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing about Stone is, if he could master the 3 point shot (set), he could be a very solid role player in the NBA. He all the attributes you look for in a perimeter ball-handling bench player. He is just missing the shot.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think he is certainly worth the gamble...especially since he is a solid defender and long. His offense can always improve. Magic didn't have much of an outside shot when we drafted him. But with work, he became a legitimate threat from the outside with his set-shot. More recently, look at Trevor Ariza. He came to the Lakers with a solid defensive reputation, but he was not strong on offense. Look how much his shot improved in his short time with the Lakers. Draft him Mitch...take the gamble!


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

ceejaynj said:


> I think he is certainly worth the gamble...*especially since he is a solid defender and long.* His offense can always improve. Magic didn't have much of an outside shot when we drafted him. But with work, he became a legitimate threat from the outside with his set-shot. More recently, look at Trevor Ariza. He came to the Lakers with a solid defensive reputation, but he was not strong on offense. Look how much his shot improved in his short time with the Lakers. Draft him Mitch...take the gamble!


That's great as it's what the team needs from a point guard.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

-NBADraft.net


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> -NBADraft.net


 I like the potential I see in this short video. Stone seems to have good court vision and appears unselfish. I also like the fact that on defense, he hits the boards and then leads the break...which is very Magic-like _(please don't accuse me of comparing him to Magic Johnson!)_. He needs to add a few extra pounds of muscle also. With work and mentoring, his offense can certainly improve.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He does have defensive potential, but I don't think he has much potential as a legit NBA player.

I played with him growing up - good kid, but not worth 41, even in this draft.


----------

